# Heterometrus swammerdami maturing



## Galapoheros (May 21, 2012)

The swammerdami are hitting their final molt over here, so it seems.  So just for the info, it took 3 years and a few months from birth to maturity, that's not too long.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## stingray (May 21, 2012)

Glad to hear it. Hope you have baby swammers soon. We need more of them in the hobby.


----------



## 2nscorpx (May 21, 2012)

Yes, nice work and patience. Although as you said, that is not too long.


----------



## Galapoheros (May 28, 2012)

At first I wanted these really bad.  Then not so bad but bought several 2nd instars at a price adults were going for in the EU, didn't think it was a bad deal since I look ahead.  I'm glad I did it, they are pretty impressive imo.  The one on the left recently matured and is on the small side but still impressive looking to me.  The one on the right is going to be a monster compared to the one on the left.  It should mature in the next few months.  That will be interesting I think, will post it later.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Hendersoniana (May 29, 2012)

Beautiful! The one on the right sure is going to be monstrous!


----------



## AzJohn (May 29, 2012)

Galapoheros said:


> The swammerdami are hitting their final molt over here, so it seems.  So just for the info, it took 3 years and a few months from birth to maturity, that's not too long.


How many molts???

Thanks John


----------



## Galapoheros (May 29, 2012)

I don't know the # of molts, just didn't keep up with it.  A couple of big ones are still eating before the last molt, really fat.  I'm going to try to be around when they molt in case there are any problems.  That would be terrible if I don't have a pair out of the 5.


----------



## Masurai (May 29, 2012)

i might have to get me a few lol


----------



## AzJohn (May 29, 2012)

Galapoheros said:


> I don't know the # of molts, just didn't keep up with it.  A couple of big ones are still eating before the last molt, really fat.  I'm going to try to be around when they molt in case there are any problems.  That would be terrible if I don't have a pair out of the 5.


Do you still have the one with the missing tail segments? I'd be curious to see how it did. I shelled out a bunch of money to get 7 2i??? It looks like 3 years of waiting.


----------



## Galapoheros (May 29, 2012)

Yeah haha, I typed about that one but didn't know if anybody would remember so I deleted it, it made it, it was the first one to mature.  I bought 7 at first also, had some deformities and deaths with the others, bought 2 more later and ended up with 5.


----------



## RobynTRR (May 31, 2012)

Wow, that scorpion looks massive! Very cool.


----------

